# forfeiting blocks



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

this is actually a question

i forfeited 2 different blocks today, afterwards i could not not only get but even see any blocks from the usual refreshing...do you guys think if you forfeit blocks they lock you out from getting blocks for the day?


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

No, but you do get blocked out of seeing that exact block again. Just like hitting 'reject'.


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> No, but you do get blocked out of seeing that exact block again. Just like hitting 'reject'.


hmmm interesting, i wonder why i couldn't see ANY blocks then, i was refreshing for two hours straight after i forfeited both (i was only at 15hrs for the week, and only 4 for the day)...


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

Cuz no blocks were released during that time?


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

MoMoney$ said:


> Cuz no blocks were released during that time?


can't be because blocks are always dropped in said time period without fail since ive been doing this (about 4 weeks now)


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Maybe someone picked them up before you and you never saw it.


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Maybe someone picked them up before you and you never saw it.


no, i was refreshing literally every fraction of a second, even if somebody picked them up, they would at least pop up and i would see them before they disappeared or i got the red bar...today's the first day i had this problem in over 30 days and the only thing different i did was forfeit blocks, ive never forfeited blocks, but today i did and all of a sudden i can't see any more blocks...anyway, i guess this needs to be proved, if anybody's experienced this, please confirm...maybe it's if you forfeit more than once because i forfeited twice...idk


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

Benzri said:


> no, i was refreshing literally every fraction of a second, even if somebody picked them up, they would at least pop up and i would see them before they disappeared or i got the red bar...today's the first day i had this problem in over 30 days and the only thing different i did was forfeit blocks, ive never forfeited blocks, but today i did and all of a sudden i can't see any more blocks...anyway, i guess this needs to be proved, if anybody's experienced this, please confirm...maybe it's if you forfeit more than once because i forfeited twice...idk


Calm down, try again tomorrow


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

MoMoney$ said:


> Calm down, try again tomorrow


im not trippin, im just tryin to figure out if this is a new thing to watch out for in the future


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I remember when the old TOS used to say forfeitting blocks even 2 hours before your block could effect your ability to grab new blocks.

I would assume thats why you couldnt grab them. Some of us can forfeit and grab a new time but maybe you cannot.


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> I remember when the old TOS used to say forfeitting blocks even 2 hours before your block could effect your ability to grab new blocks.
> 
> I would assume thats why you couldnt grab them. Some of us can forfeit and grab a new time but maybe you cannot.


Ya i think thats right, i couldnt get anything this morning either, theyve definately prevented me, only question now is, how long is the timeout for?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Benzri said:


> Ya i think thats right, i couldnt get anything this morning either, theyve definately prevented me, only question now is, how long is the timeout for?


When I was on timeout I had to grab some crappy evening blocks no one wanted before I could see everything again


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

When you forfit or reject a block, you will still get and see offers. I've done this lots of times like I give up my 9am and then pick up a 830 block instead.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

If it is a reserved block and you drop it you are locked out from any blocks that would overlap with any part of that block. Had that happen a couple days before xmas, was trying to get a better chance at multiple blocks plus it was a boosted rate day. Dropped my reserved block I got earlier in the week about 24 hours in advance, 10-2, and was locked out essentially for the whole day.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

mke said:


> If it is a reserved block and you drop it you are locked out from any blocks that would overlap with any part of that block. Had that happen a couple days before xmas, was trying to get a better chance at multiple blocks plus it was a boosted rate day. Dropped my reserved block I got earlier in the week about 24 hours in advance, 10-2, and was locked out essentially for the whole day.


This is emphatically not true. I've dropped a number of 7:30 and 8:00 blocks where I was able to get 7:00 blocks for those days.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> This is emphatically not true. I've dropped a number of 7:30 and 8:00 blocks where I was able to get 7:00 blocks for those days.


I second that!


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Just yesterday accidentally grabbed a 4:30-5:30 fishing for a 4-6. Forfeited it with like 55 minutes before it started and saw a 4-6 shortly thereafter fwiw.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

depends on the wh, if they restrict u for whatever reason then not even seattle can help u

no matter what u did or didnt do


----------



## butterfly34 (Dec 14, 2015)

Mke said RESERVED blocks, not ones that are picked up and then forfeited. I know for a fact Mke is correct at least in Los Angeles.


----------



## Bullsfan23 (Jan 21, 2017)

Yes if you reject a block, you are telling the station you can't work that block.
But if you forfeit a block you could see it again.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I forfeited few blocks today. They were restaurant orders popping out about an hour in advance, where travel time was about 1.25 hrs in the traffic for me.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Damn I had to forfeit my very first block due to car issues 30 minutes before loading. Do you think I can ever get blocks again? My damn battery went out and my car wouldn't start. Faq


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Damn I had to forfeit my very first block due to car issues 30 minutes before loading. Do you think I can ever get blocks again? My damn battery went out and my car wouldn't start. Faq


Yeah you will probably need to take some go back evening routes to get back in good standing.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Yeah you will probably need to take some go back evening routes to get back in good standing.


Sucks because they were paying $63 instead of $54 for 3 hour blocks today.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> Damn I had to forfeit my very first block due to car issues 30 minutes before loading. Do you think I can ever get blocks again? My damn battery went out and my car wouldn't start. Faq


You'll be fine I had to do that the first month I started and there was no bad effects from it


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Randompanzy said:


> You'll be fine I had to do that the first month I started and there was no bad effects from it


Yeah I was offered 6 to 9 last night and took it. Hopefully no harm no foul.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

mke said:


> If it is a reserved block and you drop it you are locked out from any blocks that would overlap with any part of that block. Had that happen a couple days before xmas, was trying to get a better chance at multiple blocks plus it was a boosted rate day. Dropped my reserved block I got earlier in the week about 24 hours in advance, 10-2, and was locked out essentially for the whole day.


this is correct. this is my first week getting a few reserved blocks, I dropped a 5-8 hot wheels and now can't view any available blocks that others can view.


----------

